# Collet not holding router bits



## sprucegum (May 9, 2019)

For many years I had a Porter Cable router but last year it gave up. Needed a new armature which cost more than a new router so I bought a new one same model as the old one. Today I was using the new one to dovetail some drawers with my omni jig and the router bit worked out of the collet and of course ruined my work. The bit was not in the best shape and I theorized that might be the cause of the bit coming loose so I went to town and bought a nice new carbide bit. Got everything setup again and on the second drawer the new one started working loose but I caught it in time and did not wreck another drawer but a few cuts after resetting it did it again. I went home and got the collet and nut from the old router and did 7 more drawers without a sign of coming loose. This is the first time that I have used the 1/4" collet the 1/2" one has seen quite a bit of use without a problem. Anyway wondering if anyone else has had this problem.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 9, 2019)

It could be a bad collet or a bad nut or both.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2019)

Collets wear out over time. It's the nature of the beast. Especially the newer ones, since they most likely are not made as well as they should have been or as they had been in the past. But they are replaceable. 
How new is the router? You may be able to return/exchange it....


----------



## sprucegum (May 10, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Collets wear out over time. It's the nature of the beast. Especially the newer ones, since they most likely are not made as well as they should have been or as they had been in the past. But they are replaceable.
> How new is the router? You may be able to return/exchange it....



Bought the router a little over a year ago. I had the router setup for most of that time in a router table and used only 1/2" bits. I think this is the first use of the 1/4" , the 20 plus year old collet from my old router works just fine. I may see if I can find a number to call and whine maybe they will give me a new one if not the old one is working at least for now. Only a $15 part just annoying to have issues with a new tool when you really need it to work. Probably cost me 3 hours and some ruined material. My other router is a Makita which is so similar to the Porter Cable it makes me wonder if they are made in the same factory but I like the Makita a little better. Only reason I went with another Porter cable is that I have a plunge base that fits it. Also makes it handy to leave the base from the old Porter Cable attached to the router table insert.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bearded_woodpecker_design (May 11, 2019)

I actually have the opposite problem right now my wife bought me a Bosch Colt 1.25 hp palm router. It's a nice little router but and have had to get a second collet because my bits keep getting stuck. Like really stuck, I have a bit still stuck in one of the collets that I can't get out. Have any of you guys ever had this problem? Any solutions? Sorry don't mean to hijack your post.


----------



## sprucegum (May 11, 2019)

Bearded_woodpecker_design said:


> I actually have the opposite problem right now my wife bought me a Bosch Colt 1.25 hp palm router. It's a nice little router but and have had to get a second collet because my bits keep getting stuck. Like really stuck, I have a bit still stuck in one of the collets that I can't get out. Have any of you guys ever had this problem? Any solutions? Sorry don't mean to hijack your post.



I have had them stick but not to the point that I could not remove them. My Makita is prone to sticking and on ocassion I have had to remove the collet and nut so I could punch them out from the bottom.


----------



## barry richardson (May 11, 2019)

Hate it when that happens.... Sounds like the collet is not quite right somehow... I have had bits creep in the collet a few times, always with 1/4" shaft bits. did the cutter on the bit have a big diameter? sometimes I think there is just not enough surface area on 1/4 shafts to hold the big ones fast. Also, some bits (like Whiteside) have a little flair where the cutter attaches to the shaft, if you drop them all the way down in the collet, they can come loose on you, they need to be pulled back up about about 1/8" before tightening....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (May 11, 2019)

Just a 1/2" dovetail and to work in the omni jig and not have the collet nut hit the guide bushing they need to be pulled out a little. I think its a poor collet design very different from the old porter cable and the makita. I am just going to stay with the old one.


----------

